# Turkeys / Bountiful??



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Any body ever hunted turkeys up above bountiful, buckland flats etc? I have a friend with some private property else where, but he is out of town most the month and I don't know that I will have chance to get on their property so I was thinking about just heading up above bountiful. I've actually seen some on the golf course just off bountiful boulevard so I figure there has to be some higher up where we can shoot. Any thoughts? Please feel free to PM me too if you don't want to share publicly, please! Thanks!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Come on, nobody???


----------

